# Euh ... y a des mecs qui font pipi assis sinon ?



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2003)

Bah quoi ? Kesj'aidis comme connerie ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











On veut savoir !! Alors avouez !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2003)

Ah non ! ne viens pas nous perturber !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est déjà assez compliqué comme ça entre les filles qui sont des filles, les gars qui prennent des pseudos de filles et vice-versa, des gars qui sont ni l'un ni l'autre, des filles qui pissent debout en restant coincé dans un gabarit de porte, un gars qui pisse assis dans son froc parce que tu lui as fait peur, des gars qui pissent pas et qui éclatent dans tous les sens, des filles qui pissent sur place et qui glissent dedans meme qu'on les voit dans "et avec Google", des filles qui emploient leurs cerveaux pour pisser debout, des gars sans cerveaux qui pissent sur le forum du dessous, Roberto qui pisse trop, Nephou qui pisse toujours dans le meme trou, jpmiss qui endort son engin avant de pisser de peur qu'il ait mal, etc... etc....
Et après on s'étonne que je dyslexe !!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2003)

Euh, les gars, je craque !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...je viens de m'apercevoir que depuis 15 jours, je pisse dans le préservatif que j'avais oublié d'enlever !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...une petite grue pour m'amener aux toilettes siouplait !!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Bah quoi ? Kesj'aidis comme connerie ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















et moi je me fait tuer à cause de mes blagues sur le petit grégory...
ah ,la la....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2003)

Euh Finn ! excuse-moi mais j'ai glissé sur le bouton "prévenir le modérateur" - considère donc que je n'ai pas glissé et par conséquent que je ne t'ai pas prévenu ... mais tu fais comme tu veux !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2003)

C'est du grand Finn ça !!!!! Il lance un thread "limite", je me précipite dessus comme un cochon sur une truffe, et il se taille après ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Qui c'est qu'y a l'air con maintenant ??? hein ! qui c'est ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Euh Finn ! excuse-moi mais j'ai glissé sur le bouton "prévenir le modérateur" - considère donc que je n'ai pas glissé et par conséquent que je ne t'ai pas prévenu ... mais tu fais comme tu veux !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as pas du glisser assez fort alors !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Vas y retente je glisse une peau de banane !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * C'est du grand Finn ça !!!!! Il lance un thread "limite", je me précipite dessus comme un cochon sur une truffe, et il se taille après !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu m'excuses mais je suis parti chercher du papier pour tes petites fesses de bébé et comme y en avait plus en réserve dans les placards de MacG j'ai du foncer chez Roberto qui n'était pas là lui mais il y avait l'amie Ricorée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Donc me voilà avec un peu de retard !! 

Au fait ils ont livré les nouvelles toilettes ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> Au fait ils ont livré les nouvelles toilettes ?
> 
> 
> ...


...livré oui ! mais pas installé ! il faut d'abord qu'on réussise à sortir la fille qui faisait du rafting dedans !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...livré oui ! mais pas installé ! il faut d'abord qu'on réussise à sortir la fille qui faisait du rafting dedans !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Bon en attendant il nous reste toujours les anciennes qui t'avaient été dédiées


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> Bon en attendant il nous reste toujours les anciennes qui t'avaient été dédiées
> 
> 
> ...


Tidju ! t'as intéret à bien soulever les pieds ou alors, faut les avoir "grand teint" !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2003)

et m......, j'ai un backbone qui lache à cause de la chaleur probablement ... le devoir m'appelle ... a+ (très vite ... enfin j'espère !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## JPTK (12 Juillet 2003)

euh sinon les gens... la moitié de mes amis pissent assis... ils sont plutôt normaux sinon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ils vivent même ds une ville de province qu'on appelle Dijon et ils mangent des fois.

Je sais même plus pourquoi, une habitude...

Nawak... pourquoi pas pisser en faisant le poirier aussi : 


> "euh je sais pas pourquoi, une habitude et pi j'aime bien l'odeur de l'urine ds mes cheveux"








C'est tout...


----------



## krystof (12 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Euh, les gars, je craque !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas besoin de grue, j'ai ce qu'il faut :






Ecartez-vous


----------



## aricosec (12 Juillet 2003)

merci KRYSTOF,ça va me servir pour accrocher ma couche,tu sait les vieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.




.


----------



## krystof (12 Juillet 2003)

Essaie les nouveaux modèles, avec des scratch. En plus, elles sont recto/verso.
Deux fois plus de plaisir.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> * Ils vivent même ds une ville de province qu'on appelle Dijon et ils mangent des fois.
> 
> *



s'ils mangent de la moutarde alors c'est normal pour eux qu'ils puissent manger et pisser


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2003)

*[mode exemple : d'humour lourd, méchant, pas gentil qui fait pipi assis,et, caca en même temps] *


			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



à ce propos je crois qu'on tient le corbeau !!! ( ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  )



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> * écoutez,n'en faisont pas un fromage...
> 
> *











*[mode exemple : d'humour lourd, méchant, pas gentil qui fait pipi assis,et, caca en même temps]  *

PS:
*Mode correcteur: quand on dit partout qu'on est enseignant, on évite "n'en faisont"*


Oui désolé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas eu le temps de répondre dans l'autre sujet !!! Mais celui ci, ira très bien.


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2003)

_"-tu sais comment on reconnait un type qui a la bite propre d'un type qui a la bite sale ?
- non
-celui qui a la bite propre se lave les mains avant..."_

dans un Godard avec 3 _Stars_ : Brasseur, Baye et Halliday...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Juillet 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> * [mode exemple : d'humour lourd, méchant, pas gentil qui fait pipi assis,et, caca en même temps]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so what?

syd


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Juillet 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> * [mode exemple : d'humour lourd, méchant, pas gentil qui fait pipi assis,et, caca en même temps]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pour ceux qui suivent mes exploits,je vous rappelle que je parle de nombreuses langues...je me permet de répondre en Russe( en cyrillique mais en lettre latines) à notre ami scarabée qui fait de l'esprit...

??????=Dourak

et 

???? ?????=toui Gavno

syd


----------



## krystof (12 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> pour ceux qui suivent mes exploits,je vous rappelle que je parle de nombreuses langues...  *



Moi aussi je parle de nombreuses langues.
Tu connais celle-là : ZIP


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> so what?
> 
> syd   *



you read...again...and again  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi j'ai piscine


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Moi aussi je parle de nombreuses langues.
> Tu connais celle-là : ZIP
> ...



ben alors t'es un Dourak ,toi aussi...
syd


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2003)

...détour de piscine pour fêter la page 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> pour ceux qui suivent mes exploits,je vous rappelle que je parle de nombreuses langues...   *



Avec toutes ces langues...que tu doives les faire tourner 7 fois dans ta "bouche" je comprends que tu rennonces


----------



## krystof (12 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ben alors t'es un Dourak ,toi aussi...
> syd
> ...



Tout à fait, un Dourak Kuir.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ok, j'ai compris.


----------



## plumber (12 Juillet 2003)

da springaor ekou'em noti kapale'akka prophil'









yahourt : langue en provenance, des Balkans ou de Bulgarie

suivant le goût


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Juillet 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> * ...détour de piscine pour fêter la page 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la langue ???tiens ,je te la tire!!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Juillet 2003)

allez chercher bonpat ,il va encore fantasmer...

syd


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> * allez chercher bonpat ,il va encore fantasmer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas sur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




scab


----------



## Luc G (12 Juillet 2003)

Alors, pour revenir au thème initial de ce fil (quoi, je fais une connerie là ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je rappelle, car tout le monde doit le savoir, que les moeurs et les coutumes varient suivant les pays. Il y a plein d'endroits où les mecs pissent accroupis et ou c'est pisser debout qui paraît bizarre. Comme quoi...

À titre personnel, c'est pisser dans la campagne qui me donne le plus de satisfactions, accessoirement debout, parce que les orties et les ronces, ben c'est pas le pied quand on les a sur les fesses (oui, je sais, parait qu'il y en a qui aiment, mais moi, ça va très bien sans ça) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Dis, TheBig, (quoiqu'il doit être couché, à cette heure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), y aurait-il un rapport avec ton oubli et le backbone qui a lâché ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * À titre personnel, c'est pisser dans la campagne qui me donne le plus de satisfactions, accessoirement debout, parce que les orties et les ronces, ben c'est pas le pied quand on les a sur les fesses   *



Et ben voilà pourquoi j'ai arrêté les confitures maison


----------



## Luc G (12 Juillet 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et ben voilà pourquoi j'ai arrêté les confitures maison
> 
> ...



Petit joueur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









La nature, c'est la nature.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Petit joueur !
> 
> ...



Quand les framboises sont grises, je me méfie


----------



## Yip (12 Juillet 2003)

Perso je préfère pisser assis : des fois ça fait du bien de s'assoir 2 minutes dans une journée spped où c'est la course tout le temps. Deuxièmement comme je suis assez grand, j'ai moins de problèmes de direction comme ça et je ne pisse pas partout. Tous les hommes doivent aussi connaître le coup de la "pomme d'arrosoir" qui arrive sans prévenir, et là c'est la cata...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Y paraît que c'est pas bon pour la prostate m'a dit une copine sage-femme (parce-qu'assis on coude la tuyauterie), mais j'ai un doute et puis à mon âge j'ai pas encore ce problème...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Juillet 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quand les framboises sont grises, je me méfie
> 
> ...



c'est vrai qu'un scarabée,çà traine dans ces coins là de la nature et çà roule la merde,non??















			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> à ce propos je crois qu'on tient le corbeau !!!
> ...



moralité de la fable





,quand on s'en prend à Sydney Bristow,il faut d'attendre au retour du baton a ses dépends...


syd

sur ce ,bonne nuitée les petiots...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> * Perso je préfère pisser assis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



à la vérité moi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  avec airport c'est plus pratique ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on peut poser le powerbook sur les genoux


----------



## Yip (12 Juillet 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> à la vérité moi aussi
> 
> ...




Tout à fait !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Mais faut pas que ça dure trop longtemps, sinon ça chauffe les cuisses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(et puis bizarrement dans mes toilettes l'airport passe mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est vrai qu'un scarabée,çà traine dans ces coins là de la nature et çà roule la merde,non??   *



Pour l'instant c'est toi que je supporte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , l'auto-insulte, vraiment tu n'est pas très gentil(le) avec toi même aujourd'hui !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




scab


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> (et puis bizarrement dans mes toilettes l'airport passe mal
> 
> ...



Toi aussi tu postes depuis l'étoile noire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (voir AES au Lou Pascalou )


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Juillet 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pour l'instant c'est toi que je supporte
> 
> ...


a

allez bonne nuit,et sans rancune!
petit filoux,va!

bisous!

syd


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> * ??????=Dourak
> 
> et
> 
> ???? ?????=toui Gavno *


Et là je dis quoi :
???? ??????? ??????? ?????
???? ?????? ?????? ??? ?????

Alors ?


----------



## krystof (12 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *À titre personnel, c'est pisser dans la campagne qui me donne le plus de satisfactions, accessoirement debout, parce que les orties et les ronces, ben c'est pas le pied  *



Même en pissant debout, je ne suis pas à l'abris des orties, qui, pourtant, sont à raz du sol.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2003)

Le pied c'est de se lever le matin, d'aller chercher une tomate au jardin et d'aller arroser les coccinelles en dégustant la tomate


----------



## krystof (12 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faut quand même faire gaffe de pas effrayer les voisins.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Faut quand même faire gaffe de pas effrayer les voisins.
> 
> ...








 ben vrai ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pourraient bien être jaloux


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> pour ceux qui suivent mes exploits,je vous rappelle que je parle de nombreuses langues...je me permet de répondre en Russe( en cyrillique mais en lettre latines) à notre ami scarabée qui fait de l'esprit...
> 
> ...




Les _imbéciles_  ne sont pas toujours ceux que l'on croit Syd. Avant d'insulter les autres et de venir pourrir un thread, qui même s'il ne brillait pas par l'esprit restait bon enfant tout de même, je te conseille de te renseigner sur la capacité des autres membres à connaitre le russe (et l'utilisation de l'internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Ainsi, je ne me permettrais pas de te dire d'aller manger du _bledina_ (cherche dans le dico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Syd ni _zatknice_, mais plutôt _zamoltchi _ !

Tout a été dit. 

PS :  _désolé pour les autres, mais on ferme_


----------

